# USC Cinematic Arts Personal Statement



## ComfortbyComfort (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey,

I am writing my personal statement for USC Film & Production and I am having a bit of trouble with the opening. Any suggestions??


----------



## Liechtenstein (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi ComfortbyComfort,

Start with evocative imagery. A visual story about your experiences. After you pull them in with a "hook,"give some exposition into who you are and then go from there.


----------

